# Iron X not as good as it used to be?



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

I used to use the original Iron X on my alloys, and have even put a post up on here regarding how well it worked on my wheels.

Since buying some of the newer "Cherry" scent stuff it doesnt seem to work half as well as it used to, its far too runny now.

These are my alloys after using the cherry Iron X. It just doesnt remove the grime and brake dust that built up over winter.

Should i try some of the paste instead?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i had a try with the 4Nano version of it and it was great. i need to put a write up an pics but it worked a treat


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Use a wheel cleaner before using Iron-X such as Espuma Revolution/AS Smart Wheels.

Iron-X has always been a fallout remover rather than a wheel cleaner so it won't remove everything.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Try Bilt Hamber Kerrosol - its meant to be good, iv got some coming today so ill post a review when i get around to using it.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Would recommend Bilthamber Korrosol - worked brilliantly on my alloys, removing loads of fallout in just one go.

Have a look at:

http://www.bilthamber.com/cleaning-and-degreasing/korrosol


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Il have to look at getting some i think!

And i know it wasnt ever a wheel cleaner but it worked brilliantly on my alloys up until the formula was changed


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Autowheels for me. Spray on, leave to dwell, by the time you've gone round the car it's pretty much done and just pressure wash off. I do stll quite like Iron-X as it does the job, but you really should use a wheel cleaner first and even then Iron-X may need a little agitation just to make sure you've got the product into all the nooks and crannies. 
I don't know when people suddenly thought Iron-X was a wheel cleaner and fallout remover, but I keep seeing more and more threads. CarPro have never said it was and that it is a fallout remover though on lightly soiled wheels may be enough to soften and shift the dirt at the same time whilst doing it's actual job. 
(Not necessarily directed at you 'atl', but several others of late have either said or gave the impression they thought it was a wheel cleaner also).


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

For fallout removers I use Auto Finesse Iron Out but for cleaning wheels I use Bilberry.
Might be worth trying af?


----------



## scooby-93 (Apr 11, 2013)

Autosmart fallout less than £20 for 5 litres works really well used it before claying and wow clay bar was pretty much clean other than the odd bits of tar I'd missed


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Autowheels for me now was always big fan of Iron X but last couple of batches I have had not been as good almost like its been waterd down a touch perhaps cost saving.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Bradders said:


> For fallout removers I use Auto Finesse Iron Out but for cleaning wheels I use Bilberry.
> Might be worth trying af?


Iron out is acidic, so kind of misses half the reason to be of iron-x. If you are willing to compromise and use an acid, why not AS fallout remover?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

if you want you could give OrchardAutocare Iron Cleanse a go.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

atl said:


> I used to use the original Iron X on my alloys, and have even put a post up on here regarding how well it worked on my wheels.
> 
> Since buying some of the newer "Cherry" scent stuff it doesnt seem to work half as well as it used to, its far too runny now.
> 
> ...


That looks like my cooper s wheels where the lacquer is lifting at edge due to corrosion, i had to wet sand mine to remove, may be wrong


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> Bilt Hamber Autowheels for me now was always big fan of Iron X but last couple of batches I have had not been as good almost like its been waterd down a touch perhaps cost saving.


Hi Everyone

nothing has change or as Lee call it "watered down" ,same formula from the day we added the cherry scent.
do you really think Lee i will damage my reputation and ironX reputation for saving few cents??

from that pic it looks like wheel clearcoat started to peel off, and road grim entered in between. 
other option is that its tar/naphta stains .
IronX is iron dust remover but will clean very well wheels as well, without need of additional wheel cleaners, 
few spritz and wheel brush agitation will do 99% of the cleaning.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

I have bought some Auto Smart wheel cleaner...i shall keep you posted! Thanks peeps


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

svended said:


> Bilt Hamber Autowheels for me. Spray on, leave to dwell, by the time you've gone round the car it's pretty much done and just pressure wash off. I do stll quite like Iron-X as it does the job, but you really should use a wheel cleaner first and even then Iron-X may need a little agitation just to make sure you've got the product into all the nooks and crannies.
> I don't know when people suddenly thought Iron-X was a wheel cleaner and fallout remover, but I keep seeing more and more threads. CarPro have never said it was and that it is a fallout remover though on lightly soiled wheels may be enough to soften and shift the dirt at the same time whilst doing it's actual job.
> (Not necessarily directed at you 'atl', but several others of late have either said or gave the impression they thought it was a wheel cleaner also).


As far as I understand its for decontaminating body work :thumb:


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

So i used Autosmart Smart Wheels twice at the weekend whilst detailing the 207, and.......vast improvement! I need to spend a little more time on them, to get all the baked on break dust off but they are looking pretty much like new! (Except the incompetent kerbing!)

*I will not leave my alloys uncleaned for most of winter ever again!*


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

^ That's some difference!

I've got to admit, from looking at the original photo, I thought it looked like corrosion and a bit of pitting.It just goes to show how hard it can be to make a call based on a picture.

Top marks for the Autosmart product though!
Did you use AS Smart Wheels or AS Wheel Cleaner?


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

I used Smart Wheels 

I was also worried that the alloys had become pitted and really eaten into, luckily they are fine!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nothing wrong with IronX  

You way want to try Autosmart Fallout Remover too, it's excellent. Just not fashionable to many as it doesn't change colour oooooooooh. But a very product regardless.


----------

